

Anti-Surveillance Clothing Line To Thwart Cell Tracking and Drones - mazsa
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/01/11/stealth_wear_adam_harvey_s_clothing_line_safeguards_against_surveillance.html

======
pavel_lishin
Heat doesn't just disappear. This looks interesting, but sounds like it would
be a sauna if worn for any appreciable amount of time.

